
The Little VAX That Could - Dunnorandom
http://www.math.umbc.edu/~rouben/misc/vax.html
======
vaxdigitalnh
I still love the VAX. Even after all these years it still seems like a robust
computer, much for the reason bdfh42 cited: it's built to last. Alas, how many
computers are built with that intention today? I don't use Windows anymore,
but the the SIMH VAX simulator used to work great on XP; it was very fast.
Does it still work on Windows 8?

------
pasbesoin
vaxdigitalnh, your post is dead. However, I found the project you mentioned
interesting:

The Computer History Simulation Project

<http://simh.trailing-edge.com/>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SIMH>

Quoting from the first URL:

SIMH implements simulators for:

    
    
        Data General Nova, Eclipse
        Digital Equipment Corporation PDP-1, PDP-4, PDP-7,
            PDP-8, PDP-9, PDP-10, PDP-11, PDP-15, VAX
        GRI Corporation GRI-909, GRI-99
        IBM 1401, 1620, 1130,  7090/7094, System 3
        Interdata (Perkin-Elmer) 16b and 32b systems
        Hewlett-Packard 2114, 2115, 2116, 2100, 21MX, 1000
        Honeywell H316/H516
        MITS Altair 8800, with both 8080 and Z80
        Royal-Mcbee LGP-30, LGP-21
        Scientific Data Systems SDS 940
        SWTP 6800
    

P.S. I see now that vaxdigitalnh's comment has been resurrected.

------
bdfh42
Just checked the last VAX I continue to work with (on occasion) - more than 5
years since the last re-boot.

------
ChuckMcM
Heh, VAX assembly language is arguably [1] the peak of the CISC instruction
set movement.

[1] Some folks that x86 has taken that crown away as it continues to become
more specialized but instruction 'feature sets' are, to my way of thinking,
somewhat different than the base architecture.

